# Pemmican



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Has anybody ever made traditional pemmican?

Sounds like a great bob food and a good shtf skill. Barter item?

Here is some info:

Pemmican prepared properly will last for many years and is a highly nutritious food source. It can be used in stews with tubers and corn meal added, cooked by itself, or eaten raw. If a mold forms on the pemmican ball, it is merely washed or scraped off, and the rest of the pemmican used. By itself, pemmican will keep people fit on long hikes or in other strenuous activity (because of the high fat content), and if used in conjunction with corn meal provides almost all of the nutritional needs required for continuous living and working. Only fresh greens need to be added to make a complete, well rounded meal

Source: http://www.endtimesreport.com/storing_meat_1.html

More info: Pemmican - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Big fan of the stuff. I never tried to make it though. I just make jerky.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Learn something everyday. Thanks for this post.

So I'm wondering if the Pemmican beef jerky the same thing (mixed with fat 1:1)? Or if they are just using the name Pemmican in their beef jerky.

If im understanding right, the difference between beef jerky and Pemmican ball is the ball is mixed with fat at a 1:1 ratio and the beef is dried and then pounded to powder form and mixed with the fat.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Its awesome!


----------

